# Looking to start, some advice please guys



## J0sh (Mar 20, 2017)

Hello House Repair talk forum,

I need to start off by saying that it is awesome to be here and that I am really looking forward to speaking with you all. 

I have not long found a little extra time in my day to day life to do something that I want. To be honest I found this time from stopping drinking and I am needing something to replace the time with. 

Anyway, When I was younger I remember doing woodwork at school and helping my father around the house fixing bits and bobs all over the place, great memories. I also remember loving working with wood and seeing the final project finished with huge satisfaction. I believe that this will be the right move for me to make not just to stop drinking but to also have some fun and get a little more out of my day to day life. 

This is where I am going to need your guys help. At the moment my tool shed contains a hammer and a drill with a few extra gardening tools that are irrelevant. I know I am going to be needing a lot more than that but I'm not sure what. I first want to try and make a pretty simple TV stand with a shelf to hold a laptop underneath, something like in the link below but as I said I'm doing this myself. What tools would you guy suggest I get so I am able to complete this task? I'm not rich, so I will be building up my tools shed slowly so please be gentle with me guys  
http://www.used.forsale/wooden-tv-stand
Thanks


----------



## oldognewtrick (Mar 20, 2017)

Hello Josh, craigslist, garage and estate sales are great ways to find some additions to your tool shed. Start browsing the adds.


----------



## elbo (Mar 20, 2017)

you are aware that some of the frustrations you will face doing woodwork will drive you to drink, aren't you ? 
No, seriously, Not knowing your financial means, but thinking you want some power tools, I would start with a hand held circular saw, as good a one as you can afford, battery drill/screwdriver, drill bits,and assorted hand tools. I'm sure others will add to this listpther


----------



## Mastercarpenty (Mar 20, 2017)

Welcome to HouseRepairTalk and sobriety- I'm 13 years clean and I know you can do it too 
Craigslist, yard sales, and looking for neighbors and new friends who might  have tools for free or cheap wil get you a good start. To begin with on the cheap/free side, get what you can and take whatever you can get as long as it works. Better to have a crappy but working drill than no drill at all. If you can afford better, then spend that money on what you will use the most, beginning with a skilsaw and cordless drill. Also get a decent blade for the saw because the blade is doing the work moreso than the saw. Also get a speed-square which comes with a rafter-book; even if you never build a roof you'll learn about angles and the many other ways to use this tool plus it makes a great saw guide for square skilsaw cuts. My preferred blade is a Freud Diablo from the big orange store, very sharp with very clean cuts at a decent price

For the cordless drill I recommend nothing less than a brand-name 12V model; larger is better. The cheap no-name ones are junk with batteries that neither hold up while doing the work or last more than a few months. Right now lots of guys are upgrading and you might find good deals on older 18V tools- those will do anything you'll need them to and toy can still get new batteries for them. My preference is DeWalt and one of my 'secret sources' is MaxTool.com where factory refurbs, bare tools and 2 packs of 18V batteries go on sale often. All the major brands are there too. 

You'll need drill bits and driver bits. As long as you avoid nails, the cheap paddle bits for wood work OK and can be sharpened with a file. For metalwork you need good bits; look for kits with brand names at the big-box stores when they're on sale. I like Milwaukee for screwdriver bits; not cheap but they last. Once again it's the bits that are going most of the work so good ones matter.

At this point, if your path is going toward finished items in-the-home you should consider a random-orbit sander. It will take much of the work out of sanding and refinishing projects. I don't know how I lived without one now. Here too a coping saw can make for nice curved cuts or a jigsaw can speed up that process. Don't scrimp on the jigsaw for doing fine work; the cheap ones wear out quickly and the cuts wont be true on the far side of the board. A good one is a lifetime investment if you treat it well and use it gently. Here too a miter saw can be wonderful to have. A 10" will do most of your work and used ones in good shape are fairly common and often cheap. Again stay with the better name brands. 

A set of screwdrivers is usually cheaper than one of the good multi-bit jobs. An 8" adjustable wrench or larger is a good starting point. Vise-Grips are indispensable, and almost as useful are Channel-lock pliers. Nail-sets are a must; get Stanley if you can find them, the cheap ones are soft and die rapidly. Tape measures are kind of a personal preference but good prices can be found on the chrome Stanley ones since most folks now use their heavier-duty ones. Stanley also makes good chisels but unless you use them a lot a small set of cheaper ones will do OK- just keep them sharp and don't cut into any nails. 

Yeah, that's a lot of stuff but you don't need all of it right now. Think about your upcoming projects ahead of time and get the tools as you need them. And keep some 'spending money' on hand to catch tools you want when they are on sale. Scrounge the 'clearance' shelves and don't buy on impulse alone- get only whay you know you will need and use.

In time you'll know which way to go on your own and you'll build up to having a nice shop with nice tools to build nice things with. None of us got where we are in a day, and most of us started with used tools until we could do better. Always glad to help with specific suggestions and support.

Phil


----------



## nealtw (Mar 20, 2017)

Mastercarpenty said:


> Welcome to HouseRepairTalk and sobriety- I'm 13 years clean and I know you can do it too
> Craigslist, yard sales, and looking for neighbors and new friends who might  have tools for free or cheap wil get you a good start. To begin with on the cheap/free side, get what you can and take whatever you can get as long as it works. Better to have a crappy but working drill than no drill at all. If you can afford better, then spend that money on what you will use the most, beginning with a skilsaw and cordless drill. Also get a decent blade for the saw because the blade is doing the work moreso than the saw. Also get a speed-square which comes with a rafter-book; even if you never build a roof you'll learn about angles and the many other ways to use this tool plus it makes a great saw guide for square skilsaw cuts. My preferred blade is a Freud Diablo from the big orange store, very sharp with very clean cuts at a decent price
> 
> For the cordless drill I recommend nothing less than a brand-name 12V model; larger is better. The cheap no-name ones are junk with batteries that neither hold up while doing the work or last more than a few months. Right now lots of guys are upgrading and you might find good deals on older 18V tools- those will do anything you'll need them to and toy can still get new batteries for them. My preference is DeWalt and one of my 'secret sources' is MaxTool.com where factory refurbs, bare tools and 2 packs of 18V batteries go on sale often. All the major brands are there too.
> ...



Phil., well done.:thbup:


----------



## J0sh (Mar 21, 2017)

Mastercarpenty said:


> Welcome to HouseRepairTalk and sobriety- I'm 13 years clean and I know you can do it too
> Craigslist, yard sales, and looking for neighbors and new friends who might  have tools for free or cheap wil get you a good start. To begin with on the cheap/free side, get what you can and take whatever you can get as long as it works. Better to have a crappy but working drill than no drill at all. If you can afford better, then spend that money on what you will use the most, beginning with a skilsaw and cordless drill. Also get a decent blade for the saw because the blade is doing the work moreso than the saw. Also get a speed-square which comes with a rafter-book; even if you never build a roof you'll learn about angles and the many other ways to use this tool plus it makes a great saw guide for square skilsaw cuts. My preferred blade is a Freud Diablo from the big orange store, very sharp with very clean cuts at a decent price
> 
> For the cordless drill I recommend nothing less than a brand-name 12V model; larger is better. The cheap no-name ones are junk with batteries that neither hold up while doing the work or last more than a few months. Right now lots of guys are upgrading and you might find good deals on older 18V tools- those will do anything you'll need them to and toy can still get new batteries for them. My preference is DeWalt and one of my 'secret sources' is MaxTool.com where factory refurbs, bare tools and 2 packs of 18V batteries go on sale often. All the major brands are there too.
> ...



Phil, you are the man!! I don't think anyone could have put it any better! and congratulations on the 13 years man :thbup:.

I'm going to get onto some friends and family now to see what they have lying around to see if I can get some good deals. There is a nice list of tools for me to search for above that will keep me busy for a while.

I will be back when I know more

Thanks so much


----------



## slownsteady (Mar 22, 2017)

I generally get a cheaper version of a tool at first, to see how often I really use it and to better understand what it's capable of. Then if it works for me, I will eventually replace it with a quality tool.


----------

